# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  نمایش صفحه اول با index.aspx

## beh3000

سلام دوستان

آدرس پروژه من در لوکال هاست به این شکله الان   http://localhost/online
و به این شکل هم قابل رویت هست     http://localhost/online/index.php

آیا امکانش هست به این شکل هم قابل نمایش باشه ؟؟؟    http://localhost/online/index.aspx

با url manager نمیشه یه کارایی انجام داد ؟


سایت کلوب توی نسخه های قبلیش اینجوری بود هم با آدرس http://cloob.com  و   http://cloob.com/index.php  و هم با آدرس http://cloob.com/index.aspx  قابل مشاهده بود

----------

